# Lifestraw vs. Sawyer Water filter



## a father

Anyone have any insight with the sawyer filter? I know the lifestraw is good up to 260 gallons or something like that. However the Sawyer water filter states up to 100,000 gallons... Kind of skeptical about it still doing some reading on the two as to which one would be the best. Any personal experience would help


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

We discussed it here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/survival-gear-reviews-questions/17338-life-straw-question-experienced-users.html

Afterwards I went and bought a Sawyer Mini Filter. 
I think one member is checking into connecting his refrigerator to a Sawyer Mini.


----------



## a father

CWOLDOJAX said:


> We discussed it here:
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/survival-gear-reviews-questions/17338-life-straw-question-experienced-users.html
> 
> Afterwards I went and bought a Sawyer Mini Filter.
> I think one member is checking into connecting his refrigerator to a Sawyer Mini.


Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## AquaHull

a father said:


> Anyone have any insight with the sawyer filter? I know the lifestraw is good up to 260 gallons or something like that. However the Sawyer water filter states up to 100,000 gallons... Kind of skeptical about it still doing some reading on the two as to which one would be the best. Any personal experience would help


I was told 10K, but I didn't research. Maybe I should read the directions?


----------



## Rob Roy

Sawyer blows the doors off of Lifestraw. It beats it so badly that we dropped Lifestraw altogether (and we sold a lot of Lifestraws). The reason Sawyer can claim so many more gallons is because they supply you with a plunger so you can backwash it to clean it out. That's also what makes it so great. It's smaller, can be used multiple ways including inline, or gravity, as well as directly like Lifestraw. The price is around the same typically, but we have one of the best prices 

Here's a breakdown done by prepforshtf.com









And a review by The Prepared Ninja's Tom Miller: http://www.blackriveroutpost.com/A-Good-Look-At-The-Sawyer-Mini-Filter_b_22.html


----------



## Rob Roy

If you (any of you) decide to get one from us, put *Prepper Forums *in the note section and I'll throw in 10' of Atwood 550 paracord per Sawyer filter you buy- including the 4 pack.

Now that's a deal :idea:

Sawyer Personal Water Filter


----------



## AquaHull

$29.99 at wallyworld + 6% NERD tax


----------



## Kauboy

Has anybody seen the Pure Sip filters?
They claim to kill 99.99% of bacteria and 99.7% of viruses using a contact based media called "ViroBac".
Amazon has them for ~$20.



> ViroBac™, our proprietary media, disinfects on contact and instantly kills 99.99% of bacteria and 99.7% of viruses. The proprietary compound is ionically bonded to a carrier media and works on demand, only if microorganisms are present allowing for extended use for up to three years. Tested extensively for over twenty years by independent laboratories such as Loyola University Medical School using EPA protocol Pure Sip™ has been proven to kill bacteria and viruses under continuous and repeat conditions. As a result, Pure Sip™ has been used by the United States Military since 1998.


----------



## Denton

Rob Roy said:


> If you (any of you) decide to get one from us, put *Prepper Forums *in the note section and I'll throw in 10' of Atwood 550 paracord per Sawyer filter you buy- including the 4 pack.
> 
> Now that's a deal :idea:
> 
> Sawyer Personal Water Filter


Less than 20 bucks at Rob's place, in case some didn't click to see.

Guess what ol' Denton will be doing when he gets home, tonight? Yup. I'll be hitting Black River Outpost and ordering some of them.


----------



## AquaHull

Denton said:


> Less than 20 bucks at Rob's place, in case some didn't click to see.
> 
> Guess what ol' Denton will be doing when he gets home, tonight? Yup. I'll be hitting Black River Outpost and ordering some of them.


Guess ole Aqua will be taking his $31.79 sawyer back to wallyworld along with the overprice RIT dye..

I bought a bunch at 10 cents @ box on the weekend yard sales

The $16 saved will buy a brand spanking new 30 pack of BUSH LITE


----------



## Camel923

I have both plus a life saver jerrycan.


----------



## AquaHull

Since the shipping is flat rate over $50, might as well get some add on items.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Rob Roy said:


> If you (any of you) decide to get one from us, put *Prepper Forums *in the note section and I'll throw in 10' of Atwood 550 paracord per Sawyer filter you buy- including the 4 pack.
> 
> Now that's a deal :idea:
> 
> Sawyer Personal Water Filter


Just ordered 3 blue and one green. Thank you!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Kauboy said:


> Has anybody seen the Pure Sip filters?
> They claim to kill 99.99% of bacteria and 99.7% of viruses using a contact based media called "ViroBac".
> Amazon has them for ~$20.


Filters don't kill anything, they filter it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Denton said:


> Less than 20 bucks at Rob's place, in case some didn't click to see.
> 
> Guess what ol' Denton will be doing when he gets home, tonight? Yup. I'll be hitting Black River Outpost and ordering some of them.


So the same price as walmart and academy... plus shipping


----------



## a father

Thanks guys! I'll be getting the Sawyer then. I was just at Academy checking them out and they are very versatile. Since my local Academy carries them at the same price as lifestraw it's even sweeter.


----------



## Rob Roy

1skrewsloose said:


> Just ordered 3 blue and one green. Thank you!!


Thank _YOU_!


----------



## Rob Roy

It seems I picked a bad time to make that deal as we have just sold out of the blue ones that I had linked to, but the other colors (pink, orange, green, black) are still in stock.
Same deal stands with them


----------



## AquaHull

Jakthesoldier said:


> Filters don't kill anything, they filter it.


That's what the purification tablets are for?

I used the last of mine up during a whiz quiz.


----------



## a father

had to google life saver jerry can.... that is one expensive bad boy. Looks bad ass in a SHTF situation


----------



## AquaHull

I had a heck of a time checking out
Mom is having a #4 day
The Mail Dude, is not the regular dude and is running late
He only had one package and I told them there were 2 more
He said no way,and then found 4 more.It's like Chistmas in July. Again
Then he wants me to "help" him clean his old 80's marlin auto 22

With all this excitement I couldn't get the CC number correct or type of shipping down fast enough. I was worried the 4 pak would get sold out like the single sawyer

Then I got hit with "The NERD" tax here also

I kept getting CC can't be charged. Dam I gave them 7K on Monday so I knew I wasn't over limit

Anyway the order is in. 4 pak,4 400 cal bars and 100 ' paracord,with the bonus cord also ?


USPS brought me a NRA hat with OLD GLORY on the bag and a Made In China tag
a New MolleII Sleep System Carrier in Woodland
a New MolleII Radio Pouch in Desert Camo
A 6 round Bandoleer in Multi
2 M4 pouches in Multi
all with NSN tags

And a soft armor capable/plate capable vest in that goofy camo ACU?


----------



## Rob Roy

AquaHull said:


> the order is in. 4 pak,4 400 cal bars and 100 ' paracord,with the bonus cord also ?


Thank you, sir. Much appreciated

(yep, bonus cord)


----------



## Arklatex

I've got 3 lifestraws from when I first started putting together get home bags. I ended up switching over to the Sawyers. Got 3 of those as well. Since its just me and the wife I always order an extra unit for testing. The Sawyer is way more versatile IMHO. I also have a Katadyn hiker pro. I can process a lot more water in a short time with it. But you could have 4 or 5 Sawyers for the same price... It is one of my bug out backup filters used in conjunction with 5 gallon dromedary bags. Bug in is several homemade British Berkefeld buckets. Last ditch is an old cauldron and materials/plans for a homemade biosand unit for drinking and military style gravity filters for washing. Last, last ditch will be pool shock (calcium hypochlorite) can't live without water very long so you can't have enough preps geared towards making sure it's safe to drink.

Edit: another good idea is to have flavor powders like gatorade and crystal lite. You can make nasty water safe but it will still taste nasty.


----------



## Kauboy

Jakthesoldier said:


> Filters don't kill anything, they filter it.


Did you bother to click the link?
I called it a filter, but it doesn't filter, it kills.


----------



## bigwheel

i was torn on this same issue a month or so back. Did a bunch of goggling and listening to smart folks..mostly from right on here. 
Snagged two Sawyers. I vote for Sawyer..(providing nobody is fibbing too bad on the factoids.) Yall break me up sometimes.


----------



## mcangus

I admit I have not done testing or serious research, but there is just an overwhelming vote for the sawyer. And both the sawyer and lifestraw are about the same price. The Lifestraw seems like a great product, but the Sawyer just really overshadows it.


----------

